# Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen



## virusal (18. Januar 2017)

*Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Liebe Community,

ich darf mich kurz vorstellen. Ich arbeite in einem Beratungsunternehmen, in dem wir mit sehr großen Excel und Access-Datenbanken arbeiten. 
Wir haben zwar grundsätzlich recht moderne Laptops, die packen die geforderte Rechenleistung aber in vielen Fällen nicht mehr, stürzen bei Rechenaufgaben ab oder brauchen eeeeeewig. Es geht hier bspw um Excel-Dateien, die rund 150 MB groß sind (keine Bilder, reine Daten und Formeln (SVERWEIS, mehrstufige IF-ELSE etc))

Budget liegt bei rund 1000 Euro exkl Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus. Darf aber natürlich auch gerne günstiger sein 

Habe versucht, mich im Internet ein bisschen schlau zu machen - im Endeffekt habe ich aber nur Kaufberatungen zu Gaming-PCs gefunden.. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wo die Qualität der Hardware-Komponenten für meinen Anwendungsfall zentral sind? Oder im Idealfall sogar einen Hardware-Vorschlag liefern?

Vielen vielen Dank!
Liebe Grüße
virusal


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Grundsätzlich bist du hier nicht schlecht aufgehoben mit deinem Anliegen. Da findet sich bestimmt etwas.
Was mich aber interessieren würde: weißt du wie die Laptops ausgestattet sind die an ihre Grenzen stoßen? Speziell Prozessor (genaue Bezeichnung), Arbeitsspeicher (Größe in GB) und Typ der Festplatte (HDD oder SSD) wären interessant. Falls du das nicht herausfinden kannst wäre die Modellbezeichnung der Laptops immerhin ein Anhaltspunkt. Daran ließe sich dann abschätzen ob und wie viel schneller ein besser abgestimmter Desktop-PC sein kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Sowas reicht, einfach ein moderner i7, SSD, 16 GB RAM, die integrierte Grafik reicht, oder eine GTX 710 bis 730 rein
PC-System günstig mit Intel Core i7-6700 CPU - PC CSL Speed 4864 (Core i7) - CSL-Computer-Shop

Den sollte man auf eine 500GB SSD und ein BeQuiet Netzteil, das billigste mit 50W reicht aufrüsten.
+ 60,-€ 525GB Crucial MX 300 SSD
+ 25,- € 350W BeQuiet Netzteil 

Wenn es ganz ruhig werden muss, kann ein kleiner CPU-Kühler drauf, muss man anrufen. Windows 10 wird eure Systemverwaltung haben


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Einmal ausfüllen, bitte:



> 1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?
> 
> 2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
> 
> ...



+ Auslastung der Hardware.
Kerne (Anzahl + Last)
RAM (Genutzt, Office Verbrauch, Vorhanden)
GPU-Untserstützung für gewisse Berechnungen?
Welche und wie viele Bildschirme?


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Die Frage ist auch noch: Wie viele dieser PCs braucht ihr?

Wenn ihr wirklich mit Rechenzeit Geld verdient, bzw. es einen Unterschied macht, ob ein Mitarbeiter 10 Einträge pro Stunde in die Datenbank macht und die ewigen Wartezeiten schwerer wiegen als Datensicherheit, muss man ganz anders daran herangehen.

Bei nur einer Workstation würde ich mir eine mit Xeon CPU mit 6 oder 8 Kernen + HT holen, ECC-RAM zur Konsistenzprüfung, ausreichend RAM (vermutlich 16GB) und richtig flotten PCIe-SSDs (NVMe oder als Slot-Steckkarten) im RAID für die Datenbanken.
Damit hat man dann so ziemlich jeden Flaschenhals ausgehebelt, den die Notebooks noch haben.

Bei 1000€ wird es aber nicht für alles reichen. Zumindest für einen 4/8-Kern Xeon mit kleinen SSDs kannst du da bekommen. Entsprechende Komplettangebote findet man aber kaum auf Ramsch-PC-Shop seiten, die Office-PCs für den Heimbedarf anbieten.
Hier heißt es, entweder etwas mehr in die Hand nehmen oder jemanden an der Hand haben, der das zusammenbaut und wartet.


----------



## virusal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten.
*Aktueller Laptop: *DELL Latitude E7470 Notebook i5-6300U SSD matt Full HD Windows 10 Professional

Erstmal *nur eine Workstation*. 

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
*ca 1000 Euro, siehe oben: ohne Monitor, Maus, Tastatur. *

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
*nein*

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
*ja, kein Problem*

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
*nein*

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
*1080p, Frequenz weiß ich leider nicht.*

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
*siehe oben*

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
*256 GB reichen jedenfalls.*

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
*eher nicht*

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
*WLAN, möglichst leise *


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Hallo,

für das Budget bekommt man schon einen PC mit guter Rechenleistung, der die Laptops abhängt.
Fraglich ist halt, wo konkret der Schuh drückt. Zu wenig RAM wäre der erste Ansatzpunkt, nur 2 Kerne der nächste und die Geschwindigkeit der SSD der dritte.
Zudem ist es durchaus möglich, dass sich der Prozesser im Laptop heruntertaktet, wenn er dauerhaft unter voller Last läuft und zu warm wird.

All das kann man optimieren. Vorschlag: Office 1.000 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Optional geht auch ein W-Lan-Stick

Vorallem der I7-7700K bietet 4,2 Ghz Basis-Takt bei 4(8) Kernen. Das ist  gegenüber dem Laptop mit I5-6500U = 2(4)-Kerne mit 2,4 Ghz bei 3 Ghz  Turbo schon ein erhelbliches Upgrade.
Der kleine Kühler schützt den  I7 völlig ausreichend vor Hitze, solange dieser nicht zusätzlich  übertaket wird. Auch 4,5 Ghz als all-core-turbo kann man damit  problemlos einstellen.

Aber auch 32 statt 8 GB Ram, die im Dual-Channel anstatt im Single-Channel-Betrieb laufen, werden helfen.
Bei  der SSD weiß ich nicht konkret, was im Laptop verbaut ist, die 960 EVO  ist jedenfalls eine der schnellsten bezahlbaren SSDs am Markt.


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## virusal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.

Noch ein paar kurze Fragen:
Lärmtechnisch sinnvoll, auf ein semi passives Netzteil umzusteigen? Etwa dieses hier? Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU Kühler haben ich noch diesen hier rumliegen: Scythe SCASR-1000 Ashura CPU-Kuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Dort steht zwar nichts vom 1151er Sockel, aber laut Herstellerhomepage (Ashura: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe) passt dieser Lüfter auch für 1151...oder übersehe ich was?

Greift Excel in irgendeiner Form auf die Rechenleistung der Grafikkarte zurück? Danke euch!


Und noch eine Frage (denke die hängt vom Motherboard ab): würde es bei dieser Zusammenstellung möglich sein, den PC aus der Ferne aufzudrehen? Habe da irgendein Feature im Kopf, das WakeOnWLAN oder so heißt.


----------



## halodb (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Das SF450 ist ein spitzen SFX Netzteil. Nimm aber für ein normales Midi Gehäuse ein ATX Netzteil. Bei den kleineren Netzteilen zahlst meist aufpreis wegen dem Formfaktor.
Der Kühler sollte reichen. Ich würde aber mal im Inet nachforschen ob er KEINE Beschädigung am Sockel verursacht. Zu Beginn von Sockel 1151 gab es PRobleme mit einem zu hohen Anpressdruck, OBWOHL Kühler freigegeben waren. Ob dieser dabei ist, weis ich nicht. Unbedingt nachforschen!!!

Mir ist nix bekannt, dass man Excel durch eine Graka beschleunigen kann. Wenn das der FAll sein sollte, bitte melden 

Was meinst du mit aufdrehen? Einschalten?


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*



virusal schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage (denke die hängt vom Motherboard ab): würde es bei dieser Zusammenstellung möglich sein, den PC aus der Ferne aufzudrehen? Habe da irgendein Feature im Kopf, das WakeOnWLAN oder so heißt.



Ja. einfach im Menü "Wake Up Event Setup" die Funktion: "Resume By Onboard Intel LAN" auf "Enabled" stellen. Standardmäßig müsste die aus sein.


----------



## virusal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Was meinst du mit aufdrehen? Einschalten? 
-> sorry, bin Österreicher  ja, ich meine einschalten 

Zum Netzteil: Ok, verstehe. Was haltet ihr von diesem? Corsair RMx Series RM550x 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020090-EU)

Lüfter: laut dieser Übersicht sollte der Kühler keine Probleme machen: Zusammenfassung und eigene Messungen - heißt das, dass ich den bedenkenlos nehmen kann? 
Auch auf der Herstellerseite ist keine Warnung zu finden... Ashura: CPU Kuhler, Lufter, Luftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung fÃ¼r sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*



virusal schrieb:


> Lärmtechnisch sinnvoll, auf ein semi passives Netzteil umzusteigen? Etwa dieses hier? Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Nein. Ein Straight Power E10 ist in diesem Rechner schon unhörbar. Ich würde hier aber eher ein Office-Netzteil wie das Pure Power 9 300W nehmen. Das reicht vollkommen.



virusal schrieb:


> Greift Excel in irgendeiner Form auf die Rechenleistung der Grafikkarte zurück? Danke euch!


Nein, nicht im Geringsten. Eine separate Grafikkarte braucht dieser Rechner nicht und würde davon auch nicht profitieren.

Ich lass dir mal noch 2 Links da bzgl. Performance in Excel. Gerade conditional statements die ihr in Massen einsetzt scheinen ein Performance-Killer zu sein. Da hilft dann nur rohe Rechenleistung wie sie der I7-7700k zur Verfügung stellt, kombiniert mit schnellem Arbeitsspeicher.
10 ways to improve Excel performance - TechRepublic
Excel 2010 Performance: Performance and Limit Improvements

Edit: bitte lass uns jetzt nicht anfangen mit "was haltet ihr von diesem und jenem..." Das führt zu nichts. Die Empfehlungen zum Netzteil die du bisher hast sind nahe am Optimum.


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Ob du ein Corsair oder ein BeQuiet-Netzteil nimmst ist völlig egal.
Der Rechner wird unter Last um die 120-130 Watt ziehen.

Das E10 400 Watt arbeitet in dieser Region verdammt leise. Ich würde sagen unhörbar.
Das Corsair verhält sich nicht anders.  Die Effizienz bei nur 130 Watt ist beim BeQuiet minimal besser, das Corsair bietet längere Garantie (10 Statt 5 Jahren) und einen besseren Upgradepfad, sollte später evtl. mal noch eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte einziehen. Mit beiden Netzteilen machst du in meinen Augen nichts falsch.

Ein PurePower geht auch. Ich verbaue es jedoch ungern. Es hat nur 3 Jahre Garantie, gegenüber dem E10 keinen Austauschservice im 1. Jahr und vorallem verdammt kurze Kabel, die ein ordentliches Verlegen hinter dem Mainboardtray verunmöglichen können. Der verbaute Lüfter und die Effizenz sind nicht so gut wie beim E10, die eingesetzte Technik ist einfacher.. es ist halt ein Produkt, das in erster Linie günstig sein soll. Wenns auf den Cent ankommt, kann man damit Leben, wenn man auch mal an der Taktschraube drehen, der Rechner dauerhaft läuft oder man ggf. noch Komponenten nachrüsten will, würde ich lieber zu einem Modell der gehobenen Mittelklasse greifen.

So wie es aussieht, kannst du deinen CPU-Kühler problemlos nehmen.


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Wenn das Teil nur Office und I-Net können soll, frag ich mich was ihr mit 8 Kernen anfangen wollt? Sollen die 6 überschüssigen die zwei arbeitenden anfeuern? 

Ein i3 7100 reicht für das Aufgabengebiet völlig aus und dürfte viel simpler zu kühlen sein.
Wenn man übertackten möchte kann man auch ne nette kleine Rakete bauen mit nem i3 ...K

Dazu 32GB Ram im Höchsttakt und ne nette M2 SSD, dann sollte der auch über ne große Datenbank nur müde lächeln.


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Excel verwendet mehr als 2 Kerne, und die Datenbankanwendung wird es wohl auch tun. Die restlichen Kerne sind also nicht "überschüssig". Jedenfalls wäre es kaum ein Fortschritt den Zweikerner mit SMT in ihren Notebooks durch einen minimal schnelleren Zweikerner mit SMT zu ersetzen.

Btw: übertakten, nicht übertackten.


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Wie schon gesagt, wo bei der Hardware drückt es am
 meisten?


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Wenn der TE das wüsste müsste er wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Expertenforum fragen


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*



amdahl schrieb:


> Excel verwendet mehr als 2 Kerne, und die Datenbankanwendung wird es wohl auch tun. D


Uuuups, dann will ich mal schweigend zur Kenntniss nehmen das MS auch mal was korrekt ausführt, sorry


----------



## virusal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*



amdahl schrieb:


> Wenn der TE das wüsste müsste er wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Expertenforum fragen



Haha, genau so ist es 

Sorry, wollte allgemein keine Was-Wenn-Ich-Das-Nehme-Diskussion anstoßen, sondern ging rein um die Sinnhaftigkeit eines passiven/semi-passiven Netzteils. 

Zwei letzte Fragen bzgl des Arbeitspeichers: 
1) Wenn es in Summe 16 GB sein sollen, macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich 4x4 oder 2x8 nehme? (abgesehen von Zukunftsorientierung, weil im letzteren Fall 2 Steckplätze frei bleiben)
2) Inwiefern wirkt sich ein höherer Speichertakt aus? Auf der letzten Seite wurden mir ja Riegel mit 2600 Mhz vorgeschlagen, warum nicht zB 3333 Mhz?

Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

1: Falls es 16GB sein sollen auf jeden Fall als 2x8GB bestücken. 32 GB dementsprechend mit 2x16GB. Vorteile hast du bei dieser Plattform nicht wenn du mehr als 2 DIMMs verwendest. Deshalb immer so wenige DIMMs wie möglich, dann bleibt es aufrüstbar. Unter Anderem...
2: Excel ist eines der wenigen Programme die sehr gut mit dem Speichertakt skalieren. Problem hierbei: Intel garantiert für seine neuesten Kaby-Lake CPUs (z.B. I7-7700k) nur einen maximalen Speichertakt von DDR4-2400. Alles darüber läuft zwar in der Regel, ist aber eine Übertaktung. Probleme können auftreten. Mehr als DDR4-3200 würde ich eher nicht nehmen, auch weil darüber das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis rapide abnimmt.


----------



## virusal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Ok, super. Vielen Dank!

Ausgehend von der mir hier vorgeschlagenen Lösung (Office 1.000 Euro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland), welche DDR4-3200 Ram mit 32 GB würdest du/ihr empfehlen? 

Danke, gleich bin ich mit der Zusammenstellung schon fertig. Ihr seid super!


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

16GB: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
32GB: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK32GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der ist ganz praktisch weil man sich keine Sorgen um die Kompatibilität mit CPU-Kühlern machen muss.
RAM-Preise sind zur Zeit auf einem ziemlichen Höhenflug. Da ist leider nichts zu machen, so schnell werden die Preise nicht sinken.


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Relativ einfach zu testen:

RAM voll -> mehr RAM.
CPU bei Berechnung auf alle Kerne voll ausgelastet-> mehr Kerne
Kerne 1-X von Y ausgelastet, X -Y nicht-> mehr Takt.
GHz der Kerne schwankt trotz Vollauslastung-> Kühlleistung nicht ausreichend/TDP Limit ausgereizt. Nachgucken mit CPU-Z.
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/88190/Intel-Core-i5-6300U-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_00-GHz



> Notebook:
> 
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-6300U Prozessor (bis zu 3,0 GHz), Dual-Core
> ...



Was hier am meisten hilft ist die schnelle Vielkern CPU.
Excel nutzt +8 Threads.
Excel nutzt schnelle Takt.

Was du nun wissen musst, stimmt das für dich?
Sprengt Excel bereits für eure Aufgaben die 8GB?
Da hilft der Taskmanager während der Berechnungen.
Es klingt stellenweise so das euch der RAM überläuft.


----------



## ACDSee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Ich hab die Liste zwecks RAM mal angepasst. 

Der Einwand von [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/64277-s-lent-dob.html"][B]S!lent dob[/B][/URL] mit dem I3-7350K kann ich aktuell nicht von der Hand weisen.
Bislang konnte ich keine Quelle finden - und weiß auch nicht aus dem Hut - ob Excel oder Access tatsächlich von mehr als 2 Kernen profitieren. 
Wäre gut, wenn das einer konkret bestätigen könnte. Den I3 hab ich daher mal optional mit in die Liste gepackt.

Der I3 ist wohl vom Tisch. Besten Dank an *Research.
*


----------



## amdahl (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Ich kann es gerne auch nochmal bestätigen. Excel nutzt schon seit einigen Generationen mehrere Kerne für bestimmte Aufgaben. Und ja, mehr als 2 . Die Anzahl dieser Aufgaben wird stetig erweitert und die Parallelisierung weiter optimiert.
Ein I7-7700k liegt ziemlich im Sweetspot dessen was für 1000€ insgesamt machbar ist. Er hat eine sehr hohe single-core Leistung und dennoch 8 Threads.


----------



## Research (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Ein günstigeres Mainboard vielleicht?
Produktvergleich ASRock Z270 Pro4, MSI Z270-A Pro, Gigabyte GA-Z270-HD3P, MSI Z270 PC Mate, Gigabyte GA-Z270-Gaming K3, MSI Z270 Tomahawk | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## virusal (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Vielen Dank euch allen! Glaube, ich hab jetzt eine Zusammenstellung gefunden!


----------



## Research (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*

Weitere Rechner zum Testen bezüglich der gestellten Aufgaben habt ihr ned?


Wir freuen uns dann auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## virusal (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Office PC mit hoher Rechenleistung für sehr aufwendige Datenbankberechnungen*



Research schrieb:


> Weitere Rechner zum Testen bezüglich der gestellten Aufgaben habt ihr ned?
> 
> 
> Wir freuen uns dann auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht.



Nein, leider. 
Selbstverständlich, gebe Bescheid! Momentan muss ich noch ein bisschen warten, weil die Samsung 960 Evo aktuell kaum erhältlich ist ^^


----------



## Psytata (3. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen,
mir ist bewusst dass dieser Post von 2017 ist. Ich bin hierauf gestossen da ich dasselbe oder ein ähnliches Problem habe.
Ich habe einen Schenker XMG CORE 17 Laptop, 32GB RAM, AMD Ryzen 7 4800H (8Kerne),  Samsung SSD Festplatte 970 Evo und dennoch ist mein CPU bei knapp 100% bei manchen Excel Rechenaufgaben (nebenbei im Internet Musik hören kann ich vollends vergessen). Der Ram ist dabei nicht überlastet.
Nun hat mir eine Freundin erzählt, ich könnte die Rechenleistung meiner Grafikarte (Nvidia Geforce RTX 3060) nutzen. Ich habe mal gegoogelt was ich dazu finde und bin auf Cuda gestossen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Nutzen der Rechenleistung der Grafikkarte für Rechenaufgaben bei Excel und ist Cuda die Lösung oder gibt es einfachere Lösungen ?
Ich bin keine Fachfrau und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich beim Installieren von Cuda auch Visual  Studio installieren, was ja wohl eine Entwicklerumgebung ist. Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich da ran-trauen soll und ob ich nachher nicht mehr Probleme verursachen kann 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Shinna (3. Mai 2022)

Soweit mir bekannt ist kann Excel nicht auf die Rechenleistung einer GPU zurückgreifen.


----------

